# hello..



## smiley (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi

I saw this place whilst looking for something else cat related and thought -ooh!


So here I am . I love cats - I always will. I have 3 at the moment - Teddy a rather beautiful ginger who is very soft and very daft, Polly a calico cat who is very haughty and Pickle a black and white boy who lives up to his name and is very naughty.

I love them all and they rule the roost


----------



## Naomi (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome! I'm new here too. You'll love it.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Smiley!  

I have a Birman, Cinderella, a long-haired black kitty, Cleo, shy but talkative, and two calicos kitties who are out of control. 


Marie


----------



## smiley (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi everyone

Its nice that I have found a place where people are as crazy about cats as I am
I am also hoping to get questions answered about what I call "cat politics!"


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome, this is a great place to learn about cats. I have 7 assorted kitties, and they are all doing so much better since I started on here.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pictures would be great!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 

I have one fat lazy and snuggly ginger Tom called Toby


----------



## MaxZmom (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to the forum.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome, I am donna proudly owned by the Incredible Four and my big girl Freesia


----------

